# Problema installazione Gentoo su Virtualbox

## swimmerino88

Ciao a tutti sono un nuovo utente del forum...uso linux ormai da molto,ma adesso volevo provare la gentoo che dicono sia molto difficile da "governare" e credo che questa cosa possa darmi più esperienza di quella che ho.Siccome non voglio fare casini con la Ubuntu che attualmente ho,stavo provando ad installare la gentoo su VirtualBox.

Io faccio partire il boot,poi scrivo:

```
gentoo
```

e si avvia il caricamento di moduli vari...dopo devo scegliere la lingua,e siccome la tastiera è italiana scrivo:

```
21
```

,dopo aver scritto questo tutto si blocca perchè mi viene scritto:

```
cp: Write Error:No space left on device
```

e qui mi si blocca tutto!cosa devo fare?allora siccome molti mi diranno(per esperienza) che l'immagine è stata scaricata male,non è assolutamente vero!ho controllato l'integrità totale

----------

## khelidan1980

Prova a d impostare in virtual box,l'immagine del disco con una dimensione fissa e non ad espensione dinamica,se non lo hia gia fatto!

----------

## Scen

Se l'errore avviene in fase di avvio del livecd, vuol dire che si è saturata la memoria RAM messa a disposizione dalla macchina virtuale (il disco fisso virtuale non c'entra ancora, o almeno fino a che non cominci a scriverci dentro). Riconfigura la macchina virtuale assegnandogli una maggiore quantità di RAM (256Mb dovrebbero bastare), e prova a rilanciare l'installazione.

----------

## khelidan1980

gia è vero,molto probabile che sia quello perchè di default virtualbox assegna davvero poca ram!

----------

## swimmerino88

scusate...sbaglio o la live cd dovrebbe avere un'interfaccia grafica come tutte le distro linux?a me non parte niente!!!mi da errore con il serverX

----------

## codadilupo

 *swimmerino88 wrote:*   

> scusate...sbaglio o la live cd dovrebbe avere un'interfaccia grafica come tutte le distro linux?a me non parte niente!!!mi da errore con il serverX

 

c'e' una versione con interfaccia grafica, maa è esattamente quanto di piu' lontano dal concetto di staandard. L'unico vero livecd è quello dotato di sola interfaccia testuale  :Razz: 

P.S.: non è che poi tutte le distro abbiano di default un'interfaccia di installazione grafica. Anzi, di sicuro hanbno tutte un'nterfaccia di installazione testuale: doppio  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## rete27

ho provato ad installare gentoo in modalita grafica da live cd.. un consiglio a tutti non fatelo, sarà semplice e "veloce" ma non fa le cose per bene...

@swimmerino88

ti consiglio di fare una partizione dedicata a gentoo e seguire l'Handbook di installazione che è fatto bene.

----------

## swimmerino88

Il problema è che ho un portatile con 40 giga di memoria di cui circa 20 me li sta mangiando un'altra distro linux,se mettessi gentoo sul disco duro non avrei più spazio per l'altra...non so aggiornamenti e cavolate varie mi mangerebbero tutto il disco o no?

----------

## codadilupo

 *swimmerino88 wrote:*   

> Il problema è che ho un portatile con 40 giga di memoria di cui circa 20 me li sta mangiando un'altra distro linux,se mettessi gentoo sul disco duro non avrei più spazio per l'altra...non so aggiornamenti e cavolate varie mi mangerebbero tutto il disco o no?

 

ehhh ??? 40GB di RAM ????

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *swimmerino88 wrote:*   Il problema è che ho un portatile con 40 giga di memoria di cui circa 20 me li sta mangiando un'altra distro linux,se mettessi gentoo sul disco duro non avrei più spazio per l'altra...non so aggiornamenti e cavolate varie mi mangerebbero tutto il disco o no? 
> 
> ehhh ??? 40GB di RAM ????
> 
> Coda

 

Mi sembra abbastanza ovvio che intendesse 40gb di hd ...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*    *swimmerino88 wrote:*   Il problema è che ho un portatile con 40 giga di memoria di cui circa 20 me li sta mangiando un'altra distro linux,se mettessi gentoo sul disco duro non avrei più spazio per l'altra...non so aggiornamenti e cavolate varie mi mangerebbero tutto il disco o no? 
> 
> ehhh ??? 40GB di RAM ????
> 
> Coda 
> ...

 

già, ma Scen gl'ha esplicitamente parlato di RAM... quindi...   :Question: 

Coda

----------

## swimmerino88

Esistono i computer con 40 giga di ram?! io parlavo di disco duro!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *swimmerino88 wrote:*   

> Esistono i computer con 40 giga di ram?! io parlavo di disco duro!!! 

 

mi dicono di server con una fraccata di cpu e oltre 60gb di RAM, ma non è questo il punto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## swimmerino88

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *swimmerino88 wrote:*   Esistono i computer con 40 giga di ram?! io parlavo di disco duro!!!  
> 
> mi dicono di server con una fraccata di cpu e oltre 60gb di RAM, ma non è questo il punto 
> 
> Coda

 cmq forse ho capito il problema Vbox fa problemi con il serverX che palle!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## codadilupo

con X ? Strano. Hai verificato, magari usando un livecd minimal, che non lancia X, se riesci a concludere il boot ?

Personalmente ho installato gentoo su una virtualbox con host sia win che OSX senza problemi

Coda

----------

## swimmerino88

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> con X ? Strano. Hai verificato, magari usando un livecd minimal, che non lancia X, se riesci a concludere il boot ?
> 
> Personalmente ho installato gentoo su una virtualbox con host sia win che OSX senza problemi
> 
> Coda

 

ma si ho provato col minimal...ma sono alle prime armi con getoo e non so come installarla da testuale e da quello che ho letto nel hand book fino adesso non spiegano niente!si occupano solo della live!il problema è che la live non mi sta sul cd di 700 mega!(volevo metterlo direttamente sul disco duro)e come si fa a metterlo in un cd?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

pettapettapetta... qui c'è un po' di confusione.

Allora tu scarica la ISO del sistema che desideri utilizzare per installare il tuo sistema. Ossia il livecd Gentoo 2007.0 (personalmente consiglio la versione senza X). Fatto ciò crea la tua macchina virtuale in virtualbox con un buon quantitativo di RAM (almeno 512mb) e un po' di spazio di harddisk (diciamo 10Gb).

Fatto ciò indica come unità cd la iso appena scaricata. Accendi la macchina virtuale ed imposta come unità di boot il CD. Avvia e vedrai che partirà il livecd.

Ora apri l'handbook e seguilo passo passo. Se qualcosa non ti è chiaro, usa il forum e vedrai che ne uscirai vincitore... 

Magari frena un attimo l'entusiasmo e leggitelo prima tutto e cerca di capire, prima di fare, quel che trovi scritto.

ti suggerisco di non creare una partizione di swap, o al max di crearla di pochi mega, e +ttosto di aumentare il quantitativo di ram, a seconda del modo in cui intendi usare la tua gentoo.

ciao

----------

## swimmerino88

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> pettapettapetta... qui c'è un po' di confusione.
> 
> Allora tu scarica la ISO del sistema che desideri utilizzare per installare il tuo sistema. Ossia il livecd Gentoo 2007.0 (personalmente consiglio la versione senza X). Fatto ciò crea la tua macchina virtuale in virtualbox con un buon quantitativo di RAM (almeno 512mb) e un po' di spazio di harddisk (diciamo 10Gb).
> 
> Fatto ciò indica come unità cd la iso appena scaricata. Accendi la macchina virtuale ed imposta come unità di boot il CD. Avvia e vedrai che partirà il livecd.
> ...

 

si ok chiarissimo!ma come mai non riesco a mettere la iso in un cd di 700 mega?(vorrei provare direttamente nel disco fisso niente VBOX)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bella domanda  :Smile: 

quando hai scaricato la ISO ne hai anche controllato l'hash md5 veeeero ?  :Very Happy: 

davvero nn saprei, o ti si è rovinata, o il cd non è da 700Mb/è rovinato... prova  a cancellare la iso, a scaricarne una nuova, a controllare l'md5 e a rimasterizzarlo

----------

## codadilupo

p.s. come handbook, prova a seguire una versione piu' vecchia (tipo 2006.1) se quello che hai in mano tratta solo della gui

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> p.s. come handbook, prova a seguire una versione piu' vecchia (tipo 2006.1) se quello che hai in mano tratta solo della gui

 

Non capisco coda: se uno vuole installare senza avere una connessione a internet segue questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml

Se invece uno vuole fare l'installazione manuale (che personalissimamente consiglio) segue questa 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Per  quale ragione uno dovrebbe seguire una guida datata e nn + valida ?

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   p.s. come handbook, prova a seguire una versione piu' vecchia (tipo 2006.1) se quello che hai in mano tratta solo della gui 
> 
> Non capisco coda: se uno vuole installare senza avere una connessione a internet segue questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml
> 
> Se invece uno vuole fare l'installazione manuale (che personalissimamente consiglio) segue questa 
> ...

 

c'e' stato unm periodo in cui la guida diceva, sceliete se aprire la gui in ncurses o pygtk e niente piu'. Visto che dice che la guida non gli spiega nulla, puo' eventualmente provare con altri link. Ad ogni modo, le guida dalla 2006.1 ad oggi sono rimaste pressoche identiche  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Scen

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Non capisco coda: se uno vuole installare senza avere una connessione a internet segue questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml
> 
> Se invece uno vuole fare l'installazione manuale (che personalissimamente consiglio) segue questa 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
> ...

 

Arghhhh... tradimento! Un traduttore italiano della documentazione che posta i link alla documentazione INGLESE!  :Shocked: 

/me aggiunge :deadhead: alla lista dei collaboratori da punire corporalmente  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Wink: 

...

Tornando a noi...

@swimmerino88: segui il consiglio del succitato furbacchione  :Razz:  , ovvero quello di controllare l'MD5SUM dell'iso scaricata, comunque con Virtualbox puoi utilizzare direttamente il file ISO, senzs doverla masterizzare su un CD! E se vuoi PROVARE, non c'è niente di meglio di un software di virtualizzazione, non sai quanti grattacapi ti risparmi!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## swimmerino88

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Non capisco coda: se uno vuole installare senza avere una connessione a internet segue questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml
> 
> Se invece uno vuole fare l'installazione manuale (che personalissimamente consiglio) segue questa 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
> ...

 

Questi si che sono misteri del computer!per la iso si che ho controllato l'md5 ed era corretto,siccome non ho un masterizzatore funzionante sul portatile con linux non potevo masterizzare la iso sul cd,così l'ho passata ad un computer con windows e ho provato a masterizzarla con nero6,ma mi diceva che non era possibile per la grandezza.Poi sono passato ad un terzo computer con linux...e fatalità me l'ha masterizzate con gnomebaker in un minuto e funziona!maledetto windows!

----------

## codadilupo

per la prossima volta:

avresti potuto semplicemente non masterizzarla è usare il percorso all'immagine che CDROM del sistema guest, o montarla via -o loop e puntare a quella  :Smile: 

Coda

----------

## swimmerino88

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> per la prossima volta:
> 
> avresti potuto semplicemente non masterizzarla è usare il percorso all'immagine che CDROM del sistema guest, o montarla via -o loop e puntare a quella 
> 
> Coda

 

si lo so ma l'ho masterizzata tanto per provarla FUORI da virtualbox...comunque grazie a tutti...adesso che ho avuto tutte le risposte mi sento un vero esperto....scherzo!  :Laughing: 

----------

